# [RISOLTO] Il cambiamento di profilo ha sballato tutto

## Sw0rdmast3r

Salve, ho usato eselect per cambiare profilo da quello predefinito a quello desktop. Adesso, dopo aver dato un emerge -DuNav world(non ancora concluso) l'interfaccia grafica non si avvia più e inoltre il kernel non funziona più dopo che l'ho ricompilato in quanto mi dice subito che non riesce a montare la partizione root. Come risolvo il problema? Grazie.(P.S.Ho anche usato etc-update su alcuni file di configurazione, ma non ricordo quali)

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Salve, ho usato eselect per cambiare profilo da quello predefinito a quello desktop. Adesso, dopo aver dato un emerge -DuNav world(non ancora concluso) l'interfaccia grafica non si avvia più e inoltre il kernel non funziona più dopo che l'ho ricompilato in quanto mi dice subito che non riesce a montare la partizione root. Come risolvo il problema? Grazie.(P.S.Ho anche usato etc-update su alcuni file di configurazione, ma non ricordo quali)

 

sarebbe utile che ci dici gli errori precisi che ti dà. 

ciao

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Il log di gdm:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic i686 

Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 29 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 30 12:27:48 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Il log di Xorg:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic i686 

Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 29 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 30 12:27:48 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c3a40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(++) using VT number 9

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

   GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE,

   GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300, GeForce Go 7400,

   GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

   GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7600 GT,

   GeForce 7600 GS, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT,

   GeForce Go 7700, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

   Quadro NVS 300M, GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560,

   GeForce 7900 GTX, GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GS, GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M,

   Quadro FX 1500M, Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500,

   Quadro FX 4500 X2, GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100,

   GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) Primary Device is: ISA

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Cosa può essere successo?

----------

## lavish

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> P.S.Ho anche usato etc-update su alcuni file di configurazione, ma non ricordo quali

 

"Chi e' causa del suo mal non pianga se stesso"

Evidentemente hai "azzerato" la configurazione dei vari files di sistema. Controlla quindi prima di tutto /etc/fstab e /ext/X11/xorg.conf

Non e' stato il cambiamento di profilo a sballare tutto, ma l'inaccuratezza con il quale hai aggiornato i file di configurazione.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Sia l'uno che l'altro file sono apposto, come li avevo configurati io stesso.

----------

## lavish

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Sia l'uno che l'altro file sono apposto, come li avevo configurati io stesso.

 

Ok.

Hai aggiornato tutti i file di configurazione che etc-update ti ha indicato?

Puoi postare un 

```
emerge -vp xorg-server

lspci

grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 ?

Riguardo al kernel, controlla la configurazione di grub. Se pensi sia a posto, controlla la conf del kernel.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

```
ubuntu / # emerge -vp xorg-server 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
ubuntu / # lspci 

pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 6200 TurboCache (rev a1)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

02:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

02:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)

02:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)

```

```
ubuntu / # grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))' /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        Card        "NVIDIA GeForce"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## lavish

```
VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"
```

Come pensi di poter usare il driver nv se non l'hai compilato?

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ops...  :Embarassed:  che scemo eheh  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  ....per quanto riguarda il kernel, è da quando mi ha reinstallato i gentoo-sources(dopo che ho cambiato profilo) che non va, perchè ho usato lo stesso .config del precedente(che funzionava), ho provato a reinstallare i gentoo-sources, ma subito dopo ho ridato un altro emerge -DuNav world che me li ha reinstallati nuovamente....  :Confused: 

----------

## comio

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Ops...  che scemo eheh   ....per quanto riguarda il kernel, è da quando mi ha reinstallato i gentoo-sources(dopo che ho cambiato profilo) che non va, perchè ho usato lo stesso .config del precedente(che funzionava), ho provato a reinstallare i gentoo-sources, ma subito dopo ho ridato un altro emerge -DuNav world che me li ha reinstallati nuovamente.... 

 

Sei passato da un kernel pre 2.6.18 ad un kernel post 2.6.18. LA configurazione SATA è stata spostata e cambiata. Dovresti fare un menuconfig ed abilitare SATA (prod.)  e PATA (experimental).

ciao

luigi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *comio wrote:*   

> abilitare SATA (prod.)  e PATA (experimental)

 

Calma calma, nn gettiamo la gente in pasto a qualcosa di appunto sperimentale. Io finchè non lo levano di botto continuerei ad usare i drivers pata normali, ad avere hd* come devices e ad usare hdparm.

Cmq ci son sostanziali differenze tra i kernel in oggetto per cui meglio fare A MANO la configurazione del kernel.

iauz

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Grazie mille  :Very Happy:   abilitando SATA e PATA adesso funziona tutto a meraviglia.  :Very Happy: 

----------

